# My UDS Build with a Question (pics)



## jrd (Jan 12, 2010)

Here is the donated 55 gallon drum



The Inside with the Weber Cooking Grate:



And here is a view of the smoker with the lid on. I have 4 air intake holes at the bottom of the smoker with covers to regulate the air flow.



And here is a closer view of the top. 



My question is this: Are the two holes on the top going to be enough or should I add more?

Now all I have left to do is to build the charcol basket and then give her a whirl.

Thanks for the help!
John


----------



## bill in mn (Jan 12, 2010)

that drum looks to have a liner in it and needs to be burned out.you might need some more holes and they should be left open and temp is controled by air intake with the bottom holes.


----------



## etcher1 (Jan 12, 2010)

Ditto on the burn out!!


----------



## taterdavid (Jan 12, 2010)

you definatley need to do a burn out


----------



## thunderdome (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes, I think you should put more exhaust. At least one more. Or increase the diameter of those two.

Might not need them all open every time, but it will give you more options if needed


----------



## jrd (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info!  What is the best way to burn out the barrel?

Thanks,
John


----------



## meateater (Jan 12, 2010)

I have 3, 1-1/4" vents on mine wide open and I agree you need to burn it out with a internal bonfire or get the wire wheel out then burn.


----------



## grizandizz (Jan 12, 2010)

These guys are correct, the epoxy liner must come out.
Have your intake holes all the way open and build a hot fire, using hardwoods will be hotter.
I used two chopped oak pallets and threw in chunks of 8/4 maple.

Even after the fire you will need to wire brush/wheel the remaining off.
It takes some work but you want to get it out. Good luck!


----------



## smokeys my pet (Jan 12, 2010)

Can use a propane weed torch to burn out the liner also.


----------



## bill in mn (Jan 12, 2010)

John 
I forgot to add “Nice job on the build” 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I had a drum from a carwash they used bulk soap .When I burned out my drum I had a rip roaring fire for hours and still needed to wire wheel the inside .Now I have a great smoker and it was easy to do. The remaining stuff I tried to burn out with a weed burner and I couldn’t get much results. If it made it through the burn out my weed burner couldn’t touch it. Again nice build and I’m sure you’ll get the thing dialed in and be hooked for life. Bill


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 12, 2010)

I just burned out a barrel on Sunday for my first UDS. I used about 5 old pallets cut up and it worked great. It was more than enough wood to get all of the paint burned off inside and out of the barrel and also off the lid. I just assembled all the bolts and air intakes last night all I need to do now is paint the outside and give her a trial run. I can't wait to try this thing. Keep us posted on your build.


----------



## jrd (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks again everyone for the help.  I'll get it burned out and give you an update when it is done.

John


----------

